# Maitreya



## LawrenceU (Dec 12, 2008)

Have y'all been hearing adverts on the radio that reference this website?

Share International on the Reappearence of Maitreya the World Teacher


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 12, 2008)

I received a voice-recording of him on my phone this past March or so... I had no idea what was going on...


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 12, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Have y'all been hearing adverts on the radio that reference this website?
> 
> Share International on the Reappearence of Maitreya the World Teacher



A few fuzzy devotional thoughts for the teacher:




> Deuteronomy 13:6 If your very own brother, or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend secretly entices you, saying, "Let us go and worship other gods" (gods that neither you nor your fathers have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to him or listen to him. Show him no pity. Do not spare him or shield him. 9 You must certainly put him to death. Your hand must be the first in putting him to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10 Stone him to death, because he tried to turn you away from the LORD your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. 11 Then all Israel will hear and be afraid, and no one among you will do such an evil thing again.
> 
> 12 If you hear it said about one of the towns the LORD your God is giving you to live in 13 that wicked men have arisen among you and have led the people of their town astray, saying, "Let us go and worship other gods" (gods you have not known), 14 then you must inquire, probe and investigate it thoroughly. And if it is true and it has been proved that this detestable thing has been done among you, 15 you must certainly put to the sword all who live in that town. Destroy it completely, [a] both its people and its livestock. 16 Gather all the plunder of the town into the middle of the public square and completely burn the town and all its plunder as a whole burnt offering to the LORD your God. It is to remain a ruin forever, never to be rebuilt. 17 None of those condemned things * shall be found in your hands, so that the LORD will turn from his fierce anger; he will show you mercy, have compassion on you, and increase your numbers, as he promised on oath to your forefathers, 18 because you obey the LORD your God, keeping all his commands that I am giving you today and doing what is right in his eyes.
> *


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope the Church is vigilant against this threat, using the legitimate weapons God has placed in its hands -- the Word of God, prayer, and bold proclamation of the truth.

2Co 10:3 For though we live in the world, we do not wage war as the world does.
2Co 10:4 The weapons we fight with are not the weapons of the world. On the contrary, they have divine power to demolish strongholds.
2Co 10:5 We demolish arguments and every pretension that sets itself up against the knowledge of God, and we take captive every thought to make it obedient to Christ.​


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 12, 2008)

*Missing out in Alaska*

I guess we dont rate up here! 

I thought these guys had died off years ago.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is the most complete compilation of the many appearances of Maitreya and the CONFLATION (I know you theologs LOVE that word!) of his inspiring message. Don't thank me, I do this as a service to mankind... it is my destiny.

[video=youtube;d6wRkzCW5qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6wRkzCW5qI&eurl[/video]


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Here is the most complete compilation of the many appearances of Maitreya and the CONFLATION (I know you theologs LOVE that word!) of his inspiring message. Don't thank me, I do this as a service to mankind... it is my destiny. YouTube - 40 Inspirational Speeches in 2 Minutes



"We shall cut out their guts ..." "One inch at a time!" 

I think I like this Maitreya guy.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Here is the most complete compilation of the many appearances of Maitreya and the CONFLATION (I know you theologs LOVE that word!) of his inspiring message. Don't thank me, I do this as a service to mankind... it is my destiny.
> 
> YouTube - 40 Inspirational Speeches in 2 Minutes





I'll never need to watch another awe-inspiring cheesy movie again in my life!!!


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great, now I'm "Mad Dog Mad," and I'm not even getting ready for a: race, fight, game or war.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Here is the most complete compilation...



WOW. I have never felt so inspired in my life: I don't even know what I'm inspired about, but, man, I feel it.

I think Free Willy jumping out of the water at the conclusion to Bill Pulman's rousing Independence Day speech just as the music hit its climax had to be the most tear-jerking scene I've seen...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Here is the most complete compilation of the many appearances of Maitreya and the CONFLATION (I know you theologs LOVE that word!) of his inspiring message. Don't thank me, I do this as a service to mankind... it is my destiny.



Thanks a lot. Now I have a severe case of mental whiplash. My memory flying from great movies to idiotic and back more times than I care to calculate in less than three minutes.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 12, 2008)

Maitreya? I thought that was the New Age Guru/Christ who was SUPPOSED to have popped out of thin air in London in the mid-80's ,as I recall he was a NO show. Frankly any "Christ" who runs this late cannot be taken seriously!


----------



## Grymir (Dec 12, 2008)

I was so inspired that I forgot the purpose of this thread.


----------

